# General > Literature >  World Book day!

## mostlyharmless

Don't forget world book day whever you are at home,school or travelling if you can, have a read...or even read to your children. Make it a special day at school and invite an author make sure it's memorable and enjoyable for all. 
Remember March 1st! Here are some local possibilites;
www.lochmeymonster.com
www.enterthestory.com/

----------

